# ايهما افضل محرك الديزل ام التربو ديزل



## mahmoudfs (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ايهما افضل محرك الديزل ام التربو ديزل من ناحيه 
عمر المحرك.
كميه الوقود.
الصيانه. 
التكلفه.
القوه . اكيد التربو اقوه بكثير.

تحياتي


----------



## liondvd (1 ديسمبر 2006)

mahmoudfs قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ايهما افضل محرك الديزل ام التربو ديزل من ناحيه
> عمر المحرك.
> كميه الوقود.
> ...



السلام عليكم

عزيزى
بالنسبة للعمر فعلى ما اعتقد ان الديزل من غير تربو اطول عمرا علشان اقل منه فى القدرة فابالتالى الاجهادات اقل 

بالنسبة لكمية الوقود فبصراحة لا اعلم

الصيانة طبعا التربو له صيانة دورية و انت عارف ان التربو ممكن يدمر المكنة ( حصلت قبل كده الموضوع ده فى مكان كنت اعمل به التربو حدث به ثقب ادى الى تسريب المياه الى غرف الاحتراق فادى الى تدمير المكنه نهائيا )

التكلفة 
طبعا التربو مكلف بس التلفة بتعته بالنسبة للقدرة الى بيديها مش حاجة

انت عارف انا كنت شغل بمكان ما كا به 2 مولد و 2 مكن جر cat 3406 d فكانت المكنة الجر هى هى نفسها مكنة المولد من حيث الابعاد و عدد الاسطونات و كل شيء بس كانت تفرق مكينة الجر عن المولد 100 حصان تقريبا فانا كنت مستغرب للموضوع ده عارف ايه سبب الفرق ده 

تبريد الهواء 
ماكين الجر كان بها افتر كولر فرق جامد فى قدرة المكنة 
يبقى تخيل التربو بفرق بقد ايه


----------



## mahmoudfs (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي على هذه الشرح.
تحياتي
محمود


----------



## ولد الكندي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي ع الموضوع المفيد ....

جزاك الله خير ...


تحياتي ....


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## allfaycal (19 يونيو 2007)

*السلام عليكم *
*لدي تقيب بسيط وارجوا التصحيح ان أخطأت*
*بالنسبة الى الافضلية *
*1-محرك الديزل افضل بالنسبة الى مدة الحياة لانه اقل استطاعة.*
*2-محرك التوربو ديزل افضل من ناحية المردود الغعلي نتيجة ازدياد كمية الهواء داخل غرفة الاحتراق مما ادى الى ارتفاع الضغط*
*وكذلك ادى الى ارتفاع مردود الشكل اي اقتراب دورة المحرك الفعلية من دورة المحرك النظرية او بالاحرى تقليص الضياعات.*
*ومن ايجابيات التوربو:*
*تقليص كمية الوقود بالنسبة للسياقة في الطرق السريعة (احتراق شبه تام)*
*التقليق من طرح الغازات السامة ...co. No. Hc *
* ومن سلبيات التيربو :*
*زيادة الضغط ينتج عنه زيادة الحرارة مما يؤثر سلبا على عناصر غرفة الاحتراق ,*
*مما يلزمنا تقليص حجم المحرك للتحكم في الحرارة , و هنا يؤدي الى مشكل اخر وهو عند بداية تشغيل المحرك نتيجة عدم وصول درجة الحرارة *
*الى المستوى الازم للاحتراق خاصتا في البلاد الباردة.ولحل هذا المشكل نقوم بتدعيم اسطوانة الاحتراق بمسخنات.*
*والتوربو يستهلك الوقود في بداية الاشتغال و كذلك عند السياقة داخل المدينة وهذا لدورية خفض وزيادة السرعة المتكرر.*
*استعمال زيت خاص نتيجة السرعة الكبيرة .*
*ارتفاع الثمن المحرك وثمن الصيانة *
*وفي الخير يجب مراعات عدم اطفاء المحرك الفجائي عند التوقف,هذا لضمان اشتغال ضاغط الزيت الموجه للتيربو حتى يتوقف التيربو عن الاشتغال *
*تماما.*
*تقبلو تحياتي*​


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

انا من رائ ان محرك التربو افضل بكثر 

من ناحية القدرة ومن استهلاك الوقود لان المحرك التربو يضاعف قدرة المحرك حوالى 25 فى المائة تقريبا 


اذا محرك التربو الديزل افضل


----------



## marine_eng (21 يونيو 2007)

اولاا ماهو المحرك التربو ولماذا يطلق عليه هذا الاسم 
المحرك التربو هو محرك يعمل على دورة ديزل ويستخدم وقود الديزل فى عمله ولاكنه يستخدم نظام الشحن الجبرى للهواء حيث انه للحصول على اكبر قدرة ممكنه من المحرك توجد طريقتين اما ان نزيد كميه الوقود وبالتالى تزيد كميه الهواء وهذا سوف يؤدى لزياده حجم الاسطوانات وبالتالى المحرك واما ان نعمل على زيادة وزن كميه الهواء مع تقليل حجمه وبالتالى نستخدم نفس كميه الوقود بدون زيادتها ويتم زياده وزن الهواء المشحون للمحرك عن طريق استخدام الشاحن الجبرى الذى يعمل بواسطه غازات العادم الناتجه من الاحتراق حيث يتكون من تربينه مثبت معها ضاغط دوار على نفس محورالدوران وعند دوان التربينه نتيجه طاقه الحركه الموجودة فى الغازات العادمة والمكتسبه للسرعه بعد مرورها على حلقات توجيه وخنق قبل دخولها على ريش التربينه وعند دوران التربينه التى تصل سرعتهافى المحركات الكبيرة الى 22000لفة\دقيقه يدورمعها ضاغط الهواءالدوار الذى يقوم بسحب الهواء من الوسط المحيط ويقوم بضغط الهواء من 1بار الى 3 بار اواكثر قليلاا وبكميات كبيره ولاكن تكون حرارته مرتفعهجداحيث تصل الى270درجه مئويه فى المحركات الكبيرة لذلك يتم دخول الهواء الساخن الى مبرد لتصل درجه حرارته الى 40 درجه تقريبا وايضا حتى تقل كثافتة وبالتالى حجمه مما يترتب علىذلك زياده وزنة ومن مميزات التربوتشارجر الاستفاده من الطاقة الموجودة فى غازات العادم التى تلقى فى الهواء بلاا فائده مما يعمل على رفع كفائه المحرك واداءة ولاكن تظهر عيوبه عند الاحمال الجزئيه




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## marine_eng (21 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى ان اكون افدت


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

الف اكييد انك افدت
جزاك الله خير
انا احب المحركات و صورها و شرحها بالعربي
وكذلك الفيديو


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (2 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله يا باشمهندس يعطيك العافية ,
ما خليت لينا كلام نقول , واكيد افدت 
ومشكورين انتم يا مهندسين 







والله علم يا ميكانيكا


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (2 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله يا باشمهندس يعطيك العافية ,
ما خليت لينا كلام نقول , واكيد افدت 
ومشكورين انتم يا مهندسين 







والله علم يا ميكانيكا


----------



## marine_eng (2 يوليو 2007)

الشكر لله من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## ali yagoub (25 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ارى ان محرك التيربو افضل لأن التيربو يقلل من استهلاك الوقود يزيد العزم


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

التربو يرفع كفاءة المحرك من 15 الي 20 %
يحسن من كفاءة الاحتراق بزيادة كثافة الهواء داحل غرفة الاشتعال
مشاكلة عند الاحمال الجزئية و السرعات المنخفضة
خرابة يؤدي الي التدمير الكامل للمحرك


----------

